# easton ec90 aero how stiff?



## slowdave (Nov 29, 2005)

Are there any big guys riding these wheels i have an angle on a cheap set, current tubby race wheels are 440 28spoke three cross record hub and 340 28 spoke 3 cross WI. Im 90kg TT power rider want it stiff and resonably light.
Thanks


----------



## mactin (Feb 5, 2007)

I'm 93kg and I find the EC90 Aero stiff enough. If the brake pads are too close, there is a bit of rub when I sprint, but only when the pad is unreasonably close to the rim. With the brakes adjusted normally I've had no problems rubbing, and haven't noticed any flex when climbing. I've only ridden about 75k on the wheels, but I'm liking them.


----------



## Purple Liquid (Jul 9, 2006)

mactin said:


> I'm 93kg and I find the EC90 Aero stiff enough. If the brake pads are too close, there is a bit of rub when I sprint, but only when the pad is unreasonably close to the rim. With the brakes adjusted normally I've had no problems rubbing, and haven't noticed any flex when climbing. I've only ridden about 75k on the wheels, but I'm liking them.


just curious... when did you order your wheels? I've been trying to get a hold of Easton but no luck


----------



## mactin (Feb 5, 2007)

Purple Liquid said:


> just curious... when did you order your wheels? I've been trying to get a hold of Easton but no luck


I ordered them from Universal Cycles. Hint: if you're a previous customer, you'll get a 15% off $300+ in your e-mail every month. I feel like I got a pretty good deal! I've ordered quite a bit from Universal...they're very quick and reliable.


----------



## tyjacks (Oct 21, 2006)

*Rider Weight*

Is a 109kg rider to heavy for these wheels?


----------



## mactin (Feb 5, 2007)

I called Easton before purchasing to ask what the weight limit/recommendation was. They said that there's no official limit or recommendation, and that the wheels are very tough/capable, but they "wouldn't recommend, you know, a 300 pound guy ride them around."

I notice a tiny bit of flex on the front wheel when sprinting (like I mentioned above, I'm ~93kg). Opening the brakes ~1mm solves that problem. I'm also going to try adjusting the bearings to see if that helps.


----------

